# Plant ID



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi I need help ID'ng this plant.... anybody??


----------



## Rastaman (Jul 24, 2006)

It looks like Didiplis Diandra. It would be easier if you try to take a close-up of a single steam instead of whole clump.


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

okie Hows this?


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Ludwigia brevipes


Thank you..


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

You sure? it doesn't look like brevipes in the pics I find.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Do you mean because it isn't orange? It may just need more light and/or iron.

It looks like _L. brevipes_ to me too.


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

Cavan Allen said:


> Do you mean because it isn't orange? It may just need more light and/or iron.
> 
> It looks like _L. brevipes_ to me too.


Yes exactly thanks.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

from the growth shape i can tell its didiplis and not ludwigia but i need close up on the stem


----------

